

The Best Thing You Could Do Right Now to Succeed as an Entrepreneur - blitzo
http://overcomeeverything.com/3320/succeed-entrepreneur-2/

======
philiphodgen
Long article pimping a get-rich scheme, full of affiliate links. Avoid. No
value whatsoever.

And FFS don't click the links. If you try to exit it refuses to let you go
until you click one of those mystery meat dialogs. I tried this so you don't
have to.

~~~
jarsbe
Should have read this comment first - feels like I got rick rolled with dirty
affiliates

